# Babbling....



## Keri (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi

We have realised this past week that our 8 month old doesn't seem to babble anymore, he's quite vocal but just making noises, he sounds like he's singing but no vowel sounds can be heard.  He doesn't tend to talk back to us like he used to (he's done so in the past) and now he just likes to shout or sing!

Is this ok or should we be worried?  His hearing is fine, just in case you think it's his hearing!

Many thanks

keri xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Keri

I think you will find that this is a phase he is going through. He is experimenting with sounds at the moment which is part of language development.

Dont forget you can always take him to your HV to listen to his sounds.

Jxx


----------

